# Buying a new mouse



## kepler (Aug 5, 2017)

Was thinking of getting the Logitech M570 Wireless Trackball...anyone here use that? What type of mouse are you using?


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 5, 2017)

G900 wired or G502 wired. I use wired mice to keep my system from polling wireless points on my DAW. The Spectrums are fast and nice. I use one of each on my two DAW systems.

If you like trackballs I would still stick with wired.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 5, 2017)

Got it on a recommendation from a friend....I dig it for the most part.....although the ball does get dirty and drags, no matter how clean your hands are. You're going to have to pop it out once a month at at least (easy to do) and clean out the chamber it sits in. Just dirt, dust and skin flakes etc....

Also REALLY REALLY TOUCHY as far as adjusting track volumes, at least in Reaper...you have to go L and R on the ball, not up and down.

Other than those things, I dig it for a few other reasons.....not the least of which is that most people won't even touch my computer because they don't know what it is lol.

It's never failed to hook up via USB, I've actually tried to make it fail by running it in and out of different USB ports inside of a few seconds and it catches every time. 

Battery life is good....I work at home on the comp, and use this thing all day long every day....battery usually lasts me about 2 months. 

Any other questions feel free.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 5, 2017)

Can't live without mine.
Transmitter and iLok are inches away under the right front edge of my LCD stand.
I never could find a decent wireless mouse or QWERTY.
Trackballs just stay put on my 16" x 12" Monoprice Mousepad.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 8, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> G900 wired or G502 wired. I use wired mice to keep my system from polling wireless points on my DAW. The Spectrums are fast and nice. I use one of each on my two DAW systems.
> 
> If you like trackballs I would still stick with wired.


I _hate_ wireless mice in non-mobile desktop/workstation environments, and have never understood what you gain from them, unless of course one enjoys the thrill of stopping to change batteries right in the middle of a project... I have an old gaming, wired mouse called Razer Death Adder or something. A friend of mine gave it to me, so I plugged it in and it works fine. It does have a little more heft than a standard office store Logitech, but it's just a mouse. If it has any advanced functions I don't know or care how to use them.


----------



## ckiraly (Aug 8, 2017)

kepler said:


> Was thinking of getting the Logitech M570 Wireless Trackball...anyone here use that? What type of mouse are you using?



I have the Logitech M570 and LOVE it!! I was using a Logitech MX Master mouse, but it started bothering my wrist. Battery lasts forever. Just wish it had side scrolling.


----------



## MichaelM (Aug 8, 2017)

kepler said:


> Was thinking of getting the Logitech M570 Wireless Trackball...anyone here use that? What type of mouse are you using?


I can see this is a decent trackball. Had it a few years and still serves well. Although my goto trackball is still my Microsoft Trackball Optical. Think I got it in like the mid 90s. That thing will not die.


----------

